# Lost Creek



## Fightin5 (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey there, new guy here. Looks like a great forum. 
I am headin up to Lost Creek in the nest day or two, was wonderin if anyone had info on ice or a fishin report? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## CURLYSLURES (May 21, 2008)

My bro in law went there today by the dam. Ice was good, fishing on the other wasnt. Managed 1 fish in 3.5 hours. So if you go I would try somewhere a bit shallower than the dam area.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Fourm.

Not a lot of good reports from LC yet this ice season.
Let us know how you do up there.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

I was on LC this sunday for a few hours. The ice is about 6 inches, but CLEAR! It gets a little spooky when the water comes up and over. Can't tell the difference. Anyway, the fishing was sloooooow. I tried every tube, paddle bug, ice fly, that I had, even moving from the dam to the east arm. Only managed one to the hole, and small one at that.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

I was up on Saturday and it was pretty slow but we did manage about 10 fish. We fished over by the launch ramp in 15-30 feet of water. They seemed to like minnows/chub meat better than meal worms. The ice was about 10 inches all over the lake.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Fightin5 said:


> Hey there, new guy here. Looks like a great forum.
> I am headin up to Lost Creek in the nest day or two, was wonderin if anyone had info on ice or a fishin report?
> Thanks in advance.


Welcome to the forums! that's a place I'd like to get out to, but these reports don't sound too promising...hopefully you do well when you go.


----------



## ajwildcat (Mar 27, 2008)

How is the road going up to Lost Creek?


----------



## Fightin5 (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, and welcomes. It looks like I won't be able to head up til monday or tuesday, but will post the results of the fishin and conditions. 
Thanks again!!!


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

They have plowed the road this year all the way up to the parking area. If you want to go beyond that down to the launch area, you will need a 4x4.


----------



## Fightin5 (Jan 3, 2010)

I spent a few hours at lost creek this morning, what a beautiful day!!! Fishin' was so so, pretty slow actually, only landed a few and missed a few bites. But the weather and scenery was awesome (sorry no pics). I fished off the dam about 3 to 5 feet off the bottom. I threw everything I had at them, rat finkies, various ice flies, tipped with wax worms...still only a few in a few hours. But the time spent was worth it, I love fishing lost creek. Good trip for the first time out this year. The road was plowed, good access. Hope it picks up. Good luck.


----------



## The Coach (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for the reports. It's just nice to get out doors this time of year.
Are you just catching bows at LC? What kind of size?

The Coach


----------

